# 2 Sierra's



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

Here are the 2 Sierra's I turned last night.

First is Cherry Burl in Platinum.  Second one is Black Walnut Burl in TN Gold.  Both are CA sealed then finished with brushed on lacquer.

Finish sanded this morning, assembled and pictured at lunch time 

Critique welcome.

Cherry Burl/Platinum






Black Walnut Burl/TN Gold


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Still managing to get the job done.  Great pens Dario.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 18, 2005)

Two beautiful pens Dario, the Cherry Burl is my favourite[]


----------



## Mikey (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the platinum as well. The silver color looks soo good with burls.

For some reason, the gold pens don't look as good to me in this style. Anyway, it looks like the bushing gods bit you too. (at least it looks like there is a small gap between the metal and wood in the top picture)


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Anyway, it looks like the bushing gods bit you too. (at least it looks like there is a small gap between the metal and wood in the top picture)



Yep...I was in a hurry to "fix" the bushing which is a bit wobbly.  This is what I got. [V]

I'll probably dis-assemble these pens and fix the problem later.  I just want to see how it looks.  Does that tell you how impatient I am?  []


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

Dario you did a fantastic job, beautiful.

Wayne


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 18, 2005)

Dario ... YOU TURN PENS!!!!! .... man all I thought you did was supply good wood... 
Sorry, but it has been so long since we have seen some of your work... outstanding pens


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom,

I know I should turn more...but these ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10527 ) are not that long ago! (just last week actually) []


----------



## JimGo (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice Dario!  Glad to see the kits put to good use!


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

Two very nice pens.  The Cherry Burl would be the one I would keep for my own.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

Those have a fantastic finish on them. Great job. Glad to get to see some pens coming from you.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice Dario! I really like that Cherry burl. 
I got my kits the other day but have too many ornaments in line to do.


----------



## Dan (Nov 18, 2005)

Dario,

You really do beautiful work - your mating of kits and woods always "work".  You have an eye for the materials and have mastered the the skills to bring the finished product to the table.

Tell us more about your CA and lacquer finish - I gave up on lacquer a while ago when Griz described his CA method.  What's the benefit?

Dan
Unionville, VA


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

Dan,

Thanks...as to the benefit of lacquer, I cannot tell yet.  So far the ones I finished with it are holding up but they are not "used" as much.  I better make me one and put it to test.

I bet others can give you better answer.

I find that CA and lacquer are comparable...difficulty and effort wise.  Not sure if that is good or bad.  I can finish CA faster than lacquer but had some that lost their shine after a while...that is why I decided to try lacquer.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 19, 2005)

Good looking pens Dario, glad you found a use for some of htat wood you have []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2005)

I like, Dario! Nice job on the finish!


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Nov 19, 2005)

Dario, those look very nice. I like the cherry burl.
Have not turned the burl I received from you yet,I better get with it []


----------



## atvrules1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice Dario.  Glad that I'm not the only one to get impatient about assembling them.[]  They sure look good though.


----------



## Dario (Nov 21, 2005)

The walnut burl was snagged right away by my mother-in-law (MIL).  LOML was showing her and she loved it []. I actually "owe" her a pen...a visitor came over (retired nun) and I don't have anything to give her.  I borrowed my MIL's wooden pen (a Chechen 7mm Euro) and gave it to the nun.  MIL is very happy with the upgrade...after we gave it to her...she can't stop complimenting her new pen...best price I can get from my work []

I guess I'll be making more of this pen since SWHTM told me so!  [][]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 21, 2005)

Very nice looking pens.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 21, 2005)

Both exquisite. Great finishes. Compliment choice of materials.


----------

